# Safety Check on Dual Coil build



## Dread_Reverend (27/4/19)

Hi All

Please see attached pic, would this be safe to run (dual coil) in my dual Samsung 25r build, probably running max 80w

*edit* after some research it seems that current draw is calculated differently on a regulated device, so would the calculation of 80w/7.4v=10.82A(per Battery) be correct, hence meaning I am safe??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/19)

What is the ohms of your coil when installed in the atty? Also, are your batteries in series or parallel? Are you using a mech mod or a regulated mod? You have to give all information so that we can help you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

